# Stihl MS361 vs. MS362....



## BBush (Feb 10, 2010)

Could someone explain what the differences between the Stihl MS 361 and 362 are? What changes did Stihl make between the two models? Were these changes for the good or the bad? Since the 361 is being discontinued, should I buy the 361 or the 362? I would like to find out if the 362 is a $70 or so better saw than the 361. It's just hard to believe that Stihl is trying to increase their prices in this time of economic recovery.


----------



## danw (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know technically the differences, but it looks like a little heavier, a little more power and a bit more expensive. I think a little more fuel efficient too. The heavier part is not cool.

*MS 361*
12.3 lbs
59 cc
4.4 bhp

*MS 362*
13.0 lbs
59 cc
4.6 bhp
the 362 also has a new chain stop thing in the handle


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 10, 2010)

1. Do search for opinions as to which one is better. 

2. The MS 361 was discontinued and made MS 362 because of increasingly stringent EPA regulations. The 361 was a conventional two stroke motor whereas the MS 362 is a "strato" saw (like the 441) which has significantly better emissions. The price increase is at least due in part to the fact that strato saws are more difficult to make, require more materials (hence heavier weight too) and are a bit more complicated in design. They are also likely charging a fair amount of money because they are covering some of their costs in retooling assembly lines. Also, if you haven't yet realized, everything is going up in price. Any new replacement is always more expensive. Also exchange dollar to euro sucks right now so they're kind of getting hit hard in that regard. They're not getting the same amount of money they used to for what you're paying. 

whether it's better or not, or worth the money (further extension of being better) is a matter of opinion. A lot of people who have strato saws like they more. They may be heavier but most people say they have a nice powerband (i find this to be case wiht my 576xp). However, it is arguably less nimble than 361. I handled one at the dealer side by side and it didn't seem to lose that much. but again, $70 is $70. 

So search around, maybe some people will weigh in here, but there's plenty of reading to do. Everyone who has had a 362 has liked it, for the most part, I believe.


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 10, 2010)

@ danw, all saws have throttle interlock. Not all 361s or 362s have the cbq, second braking ssytem. that is an option.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2010)

They're complete different saws, only related by engine size. Search my old threads. I did a tear down and port job on one and detailed it here.


----------



## BBush (Feb 10, 2010)

Could someone explain the difference between a conventional 2-cycle engine and a "stratto" 2-cycle engine. I keep seeing that the new chainsaw models for Stihl, Husqvarna, etc. have "stratto" engine technology, but I don't believe I have heard what the real difference is other than an increase in engine power, fuel effectiency, and engine emmissions. Does any of these improvement come at a loss somewhere elese? What internal changes are made to the "stratto" engine to change it from a conventional 2-cycle engine? Second, does the fact that the new engines are using "stratto" technology have any effect on long term durability or engine life?


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.redmax.com/node5281.aspx


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 10, 2010)

Lots of threads about strato here.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

*Search for Sawdustmaker*

AS member Sawdustmaker did a class project that consisted of a computer graphics illustration of a strato engine and its inner workings. It should still be there on this site somewhere.


----------



## cicho69 (Feb 15, 2010)

*361 362?*

The 361's (w/20") are selling for $519.99 plus tax around here. The 362 is $80 more, is it really worth it? Opinions?


----------



## porsche965 (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO Nope.

Buy the 361, a discontinued Legend in it's own right. I have ran both in deep wood and trimming last October. Like the sound of the 361 better. If it wasn't for the EPA the 361 would still be in production. Good saw.

You can always buy a 362 or any Strato in the future if you so wish.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 16, 2010)

cicho69 said:


> The 361's (w/20") are selling for $519.99 plus tax around here. The 362 is $80 more, is it really worth it? Opinions?



Don't think, just buy that 361 at that price. Here, you have to pay over $600 minimum for a 361, 20". As _porsche965 _stated, you can always buy a strato saw in the future, and there should always be someone who wants your used 361 if you don't want it.


----------



## porsche965 (Feb 16, 2010)

....and Tree Pointer is right, that is a good price. 

Just for fun yesterday I had the 066 with the 361 on some 32" to 48" logs. Blocking them up for firewood. The 361 wearing an 18" bar handled the 32" log with no problem. Had to go to the other side to finish the cut but plenty of power. I use this after a few hours of the 066. What a nice step down. 

And very easy on fuel, even with a muffler mod. 22 full cuts/chunks off the same log vs. the 066 Mag at 8 cuts per tank! Not as fast but way more fuel efficient.


----------



## dom1971 (Jan 24, 2019)

[Are the 361 and 362 basically the same with what parts are interchangeable
?


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 24, 2019)

No they are 2 completley different series. The MS 361 is series 1135 and the MS 362 with all it`s variants is series 1140. Also the MS 361 has a "traditional 2 stroke engine", while the MS 362 has a newer "2 stroke engine with strativied scavening technology", because of EPA law. You see, these saws can`t be really compared. But the current MS 362 (with or without m-tronic) is a good saw.


----------



## dom1971 (Jan 24, 2019)

thanks


----------



## jltrent (Apr 30, 2021)

No beating around the bush here. If you can find a good 361 my pick in just about everyway, enough said.


----------

